# Need to know which processors are compatible and worthy...



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

I have recently started to update my system and all I have left to do is the processor.
I'm considering a few but since they don't have return policies I need advice to make sure there's no mistakes buying them. I have AM2 motherboard and I heard that AM3 processors are compatible, but I may have to update the BIOS. If this is true, will there be any problems updating BIOS such as having to purchase the updates?
And which of these do you think would give better performance for gamings?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103818
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103873
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
Sure appreciate any help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Brand and Model is the motherboard?


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Could I find that out without opening my comp up to look for it? 
Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can try running CPU-Z then check the Mainboard tab to get the MB info.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Info from CPU-Z:

Motherboard:
Manufacturer: PEGATRON CORPORATION
Model: NARRA5 5.00
Chipset: NVIDIA MCP61
Southbridge: NVIDIA MCP61
LPCIO: Fintek F8000
Rev.: A3


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

AM3 cpu's are only compatible with AM2+ boards. Is this an oem computer?

Run this http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm and see if that is better able to identify your mother board.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

What is the make and model of the pc? That narra5 sounds almost whats like in my compaq.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm... Compaq Presario. Not sure about OEM, but I doubt it. Wasn't mentioned on the website where I bought it. Here's the system spec info on the motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION NARRA5
There is absolutely no way that AM3 proccs can run on AM2 motherboards?  I browsed around on a bunch of sites which all seemed to say that it can be done.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Prebuilts like Compaq, HP, Dell are OEM computers, they will only support the CPU the manufacturer (Compaq) supplies support for in the Bios, AM3 CPU's will not run on a AM2 board, and I doubt the Bios on yours will support a AM2+ CPU, best bet is to contact Compaq support and see if they will/can supply a CPU support list.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is the info pon the MB in question. (check CPU upgrade info)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=3928907&lang=fr#N1039


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it this board here?--> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...:1&lc=en&dlc=nl&cc=be&lang=nl&product=3984253
Try using everest to get the name off the board if your not sure, and if this is your board then. Am3 cpu's wont work on it, I already asked hp support about it. Just download everest and run it and the info you will be looking for is under the motherboard tools.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah, I will get around to contacting Compaq then; but if the BIOS will not support any CPU besides AM2 sockets, is there any way I can upgrade BIOS without getting a new MB? If not, would there be any lack in performace on the AM2 CPU's? 
@Dblanchard1278 and makinu1der2: the links aren't working. :\
Thanks, guys


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the links and open in a new tab or window.

If that is you board it's a AM2+ socket and will support Phenom II's like the 940 at the slower HT speed of the AM2+ socket, But first you need to verify that is your motherboard.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm that's odd, guess it wants you to select the model of pc then. You will need to use a program called everest to check the motherboard name. I had to use it to find the name of mine six months ago and I found out it has a M2N68-LA (Narra5) and that I can upgrade my athalonx2 7550 cpu to a phenomII x4 940 am2+ 125 watt cpu. But we need to know what board or the model number of the computer. If the system has the origian os installed check to see if there is a "PC Help & Tools" Option in the start menu, then click support info. That should tell you the model number service number and any other numbers that are needed to identify the pc.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Info from the Everest:
Motherboard ID: 10/22/2009-MCP61P-NARRA5-00
Motherboard Name: Asus M2N68-LA (Narra5)
Whao... same MB?
AM2+ moderately the same performance as AM3 CPU's, or should I consider MB upgrade?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thought so, so here is the info I got from emailing hp about upgrading my pc's cpu


> Hello Daniel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what your board supports as does mine


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

> AM3 cpu's are only compatible with AM2+ boards.


If mine is socket Am2+, than by all means my chosen CPU's should work. :grin: Or is there an exception?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't see Athlon II's or Phenom II x2 CPU's on that list, and any Phenom II quad has to be under 95w.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

For AMD Athlon X4, AMD Athlon X3, and AMD Athlon X2 (Brisbane) (AM2+), where it does not specify core count, would that mean that they can be bought containing any number of cores (they could be quad core or dual core or triple), or are these just single cores?
Thanks again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

X4, x3, x2 is the core count.


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah. Another thing: I probably can't afford anything more than a dual core, so an AMD Athlon X2 is probably my only option. But does it have to be Brisbane AM2+? I've found a few AMD Athlon X2's on ebay, but none of them say anything about "Brisbane".


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What CPU do you currently have?


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

AMD Sempron LE-1300, 2.3 GHZ


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Athlon x2 would be an upgrade, The confusing part about the HP CPU compatibility list is there are not any Athlon x4's, x4'x would be Athlon II's, if Athlon II's work then that would be the route to go.


----------

